# Sony or Panasonic?.....(or none?)



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

What do do you think about this two options for aquascaping pothography? (sorry but I can´t to spent more money  ):
Sony DSC H2
Panasonic DMC F25
I can obtain these cameras in the second-hand market (good price)

Greetings from Spain


----------



## Lissette (Apr 1, 2005)

The "Sony" camera looks good. Has a lot of great features. I picked it because the camera has most of the things that I want, the way I want it.

You should 1st think about what you want in a camera and then decide which of the two fits your needs.


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

sony is definately way more ahead than panasonic in the field.


----------

